# Indy ...2014



## Bonny (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Yall, were back... needing opinions!

But first, thank you so much for all the support with Kate and our little filly is almost 3 weeks old and doing GREAT...

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/21714007_zps2c670145.jpg

Ok so next up is Indy... I know she is bred, Ive felt/ seen the foal move. The confusing part is this... I THOUGHT she was bred in August making her roughly 185 days, however she has started to develop an udder and was with my stallion back in April for about 6 hrs sharing a fence line. That would make her roughly 305 days. I am going to post some pics and hopefully yall can clue me in on when you think we should expect little hoof beats






A bit of background on her... She is a 5 yr old maiden. She was thin when I got her in July, 2013, she is no longer thin lol. Her udder was just 2 small teats tucked up tight, until I noticed she started to drop down with little flaps, about a week ago. So what I am wondering is this, could Kate foaling cause a maiden mare to bag up a bit? Is she actually closer to foaling? Is she having complications? I talked to the vet US is down so all I can have is a palpation, and that could tell me if she is 305 But if she isnt still wouldnt tell me why shes starting an udder.

Ok so This is when she moved here in late July, Sorry I dont have a picture of when I kept her for a few hours in April.

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Indy%20x%20Riot%202014/IndyJuly2013_zps1f90aa9b.jpg

November:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Indy%20x%20Riot%202014/Indy_zps6127472e.jpg

December

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Indy%20x%20Riot%202014/122213pm008_zpse474d388.jpg

Now Feb)

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Indy%20x%20Riot%202014/21214014_zps8da68694.jpg

This is her from behind 2-17-14

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Indy%20x%20Riot%202014/21714021_zpsb8bf3bc2.jpg

This is her udder 2-12-14

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Indy%20x%20Riot%202014/21214011_zps5c7f2b07.jpg

And 5 days later 2-17-14

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Indy%20x%20Riot%202014/21814am012_zpsde50d7fb.jpg

So 185 ish or 305 ish?


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 18, 2014)

What a lovely mare Holly!! And I think you will have a new little one prancing around in 2 - 4 weeks!! How's that for a guess???

Naughty stallion and naughty Indy LOL!! No way is this girl only at 185 days!! Exciting!! What was the stallion like?


----------



## Bonny (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Anna! He is the same sire as Kates foal...Let me show you his gorgeous self!

Heritage Halls Hy~Priority... aka "Riot" Welsh Mountain Pony

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/19a82b47-7756-4a38-be9b-7622aa0da424_zps147c14bf.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/riot6-15-08bb-1.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/faceroiot-1.jpg

And another Indy...



Love this mare! Shes on cam at nights now...

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Indy%20x%20Riot%202014/09ae04ad-147e-4aa4-a0d7-71c2e6653a80_zpsed27c208.jpg


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm definitely not as good as the aunties on here

...but I think she shared a little more than a fence line for part of those 6 hours back in April


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 18, 2014)

LOL!! Lori - she certainly did!

Sorry Holly, I should have read your first post properly where you stated that she shared the fence with your beautiul boy!


----------



##  (Feb 19, 2014)

Just getting back on line! I'm with Anna! Sneaky girl obviously had plans of her own. I think you'll be seeing a beautiful little one in the next month or so (my guess is 4-6 weeks).

She has surely come around with your loving care and looks fabulous! LOVE that daddy-to-be!!!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats on the early foal! I'm guessing 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Yall thought I would update. We treated Indy with anti B's and her udder has gone down. She is holding a tiny udder but nothing to be alarmed about at this point.

We think the foal must have been sitting sideways because she is back to looking like a mare that is only 7 months along.

She is 215 ish today and doing quite well.

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Indy%20x%20Riot%202014/140310_0009_zps986e53e5.jpg

Also wanted to introduce our newest Mare!!!! Waycross' Saving Grace, Gypsy x Arabian , Love her!!

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/21814pm057_zpsa83138ef.jpg


----------



## JAX (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh my love the color pattern on your new girl Congrats!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh Holly, what a shame about Indy - still I guess we shall just have to wait until later in the year to see what she's hiding in there! Interesting about that udder, its decrease and the anti-b's, never heard of that happening before. Did your vet tell you why the udder started/what caused it?

Your new mare is absolutely gorgeous - how old is she and what plans do you have for her? Oh and how about some updated pics of Kate and her daughter ............................ please!


----------



## JAX (Mar 18, 2014)

If the udder went down after anti Bs then I would have to suspect placentitis. An infection of the placenta.

The mare in my avatar started to bag up at about 4-5 months. was started on anti Bs and it went back down. after 10 days was taken off and started to bag again. Vet decided to not take a chance and kept her on antiBs for and hormones for rest of pregnancy. Tiny little bay colt also pictured was the result!! Some only need to be on meds for awhile others need to stay on it I guess...


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2014)

Placentitis would be my guess to. Glad she was put on the antibiotics. We're happy to wait until she decides it's time!

Your new mare is so unique in coloring. Just beautiful.

And as Anna said, we need new pictures!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info folks - I didn't realise that it could cause udder filling, just thought a discharge would be the sign to look for. Just goes to show we never stop learning!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing, the vets US was down so wasnt able to check, so was put on the anti b's and so far so good, no more udder growth. If she starts back up we will have to find another course of action





Here are some new foal pics, she was clipped a cpl of days ago, I am just thrilled with her, she IS a red roan, blaze & 4 whites!!

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/31714pm007_zps2aa1052e.jpg

I am in need of some advice.... My stallion is not accepting my new mare into the herd. He will chase and run her off. The other Mares have accepted her fine, but he doesnt like her one bit. The other thing is I havent seen her come into heat yet. I was hoping once she did he would realize she was a mare and suddenly love her. I am not sure if she isnt showing because she is afraid of him, or if she hasnt started to cycle yet this yr. I asked the woman I bought her from and she told me she hadnt noticed her coming into heat, but that she was pastured with a 10 month old colt... So I have suspicions there now.


----------



##  (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh. A 10 month old is certainly capable of becoming a daddy -- not usual, but certainly possible. Perhaps your stallion recognizes 'something' isn't quite 'his' with this mare. It will be interesting to see if you see any signs of pregnancy.

Did you add her into his pasture, or add him later into the girls pasture? Sometimes, they can take a while to accept an 'intruder' into their pasture -- especially one that isn't cycling. You might try putting her in a separate pasture with a couple of girls, let them bond, and then add him in at a later date. That will give her time to establish herself with the other mares, and they may come to her defense with your boy!

Just an idea.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you Diane. When I got her here I left her in the yard, its totally fenced in 2 acres & house, and that way she could see the horses over the fence . I slowly introduced the mares to the yard she was in. She is now a herd member even if the lowest with Kate, Filly & Indy. Riot however still gets upset with her and when I let him out in the yard, even if its just her & Him he will chse her and bite at her. If she is grazing near his fence he will charge ears pinned teeth barred. At first I thought maybe because she came from a farm with 16 horses 2 of which are breeding stallions that maybe she had a smell about her he didnt like. So I bathed her. 25 days since she has been here, he still acts this way. Ive tried with the mares out and they just dont care if he runs her off, even though they will happily eat along side her. He has never acted this way with a mare before. I am lost at what else to do.

Edited to add:

I dont know how long she was pastured with the colt, or even what he may look like. Here is a picture I took from today of her. She was very wormy and has been power packed.

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/31914pm014_zpse296fd3e.jpg


----------



##  (Mar 19, 2014)

You may have to have a helper, and work with them just together, introducing them and not tolerating his bad behavior. I know when I was introducing boys to my bachelor herd here (those who had never been in pasture with other stallions) I had to 'take control' of a few of the boys to let them know how I expected them to act towards each other. I had a stubborn boy who took longer than most, but eventually even he understood that he was part of a bachelor herd, and no bad behavior was allowed.

Hope it works out for you. She's a pretty girl, for sure! She doesn't appear pregnant to me, so maybe she just isn't cycling yet. Did she come from up north, where maybe she started her cycling later in the spring? I love her color and markings!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok so, more information, I just talked to a friend of mine who is friends with the person I got Grace from, turns out she was pastured with the one colt who was 1 & another colt who is 2, both intact. She knows that Grace has been pastured with them both for at least 5 months if not longer. This explains why when I went and picked her up that they brought her out to me, from the pastures. I am guessing that the breeder didnt want me to know. I will be taking her next week for a palpation. Knowing that she could be past 90 days when the foal will drop over the pelvic brim and not be able to be felt by palpation, I guess I will also do a wee foal 120 if the vet doesnt feel anything. I just need to be sure so I can take proper care if she is bred as she just turned 2 last december. Sigh. I am not sure how this will effect registration of the foal, with colts being so young and her also. Not to mention I wont know with out DNA which one is the sire. One is Gypsy the other is gypsyx shire. Here is hoping she isnt bred.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2014)

What a bummer - keeping my fingers crossed for you, and for her.


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Bonny (Apr 1, 2014)

Many Updates...

Firstly Indy is doing great, so far no signs of her udder growing still, so I am very pleased! She is getting very big lol.... she is at 230 ish days.

Secondly, the craziness with my new mare Grace... I took her to the vet and he palpated, said NOT pregnant. Which is good but still left me a bit confused as to why my normally sweet loves every mare stallion was being so aggressive. So I decided to take drastic action, and got down & dirty.... Kate had come back into heat, she is the lead mare, so I collected her urine, and poured it on to Graces tail. Keeping my stallion on the other side of the fence I *teased* him with Grace, walking her by many times. Once he got a whiff of her new perfume he started to nicker and he fell head over heals in love. The next day, we reapplied the perfume, and took him out on a lead, let them meet nose to nose and he did fantastic. Of course Grace was still uneasy so we did a lot of reassuring to them both. Yesterday, we let her tail dry up, and turned them out together. Its like one big happy family




He still Nickered to her, which she refused because she isnt in heat and he just went on his way. They spent all day out with all the mares & little filly, and not a single issue. I am still unsure how it will go when she actually comes into heat, if she does and isnt off hormonaly, or if the vet didnt miss anything apon her palpation. I am hoping everything will be just fine. So keeping my eyes on them but so far so good!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2014)

Glad to hear that Indy is progressing ok. It sounds as though your brilliant plan for Grace has worked, well done you - good luck for when she comes into season.


----------



## Bonny (Apr 2, 2014)

Well seems Indy has started again, yesterday no udder today a small firm udder developing again. Waiting on call back from Vet...

her udder had shrunk to this and stayed here for the past 5 weeks:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Indy%20x%20Riot%202014/32214pm036_zps84802443.jpg

This morning her udder is like this:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Indy%20x%20Riot%202014/140402_0002_zpsefb62d45.jpg

Trying to stay positive but am very concerned...


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2014)

It's certainly puzzling - hopefully your vet will have some answers for you.


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2014)

Keep us posted on what the vet says. With a changing udder at this stage, you might want to ask the vet whether it's possible she has placentitis. Sometimes early udder growth or changes can indicate early placentits, which can be treated with antibiotics.

Keep us posted, and we'll start praying for positive news from your vet.


----------

